# Blue Ridge RC (VA)



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

DERBY RUNNING ORDER

#	Dog Name	Owner	Handler
1	Lake Country's Lacy Lady JH	John Marinelli	Jim Elam
2	Orient Express	Ann Strathern	Kristen Hoffman
3	Tidewater's Sapa Tatanka	Jerald & Debra Wilks	Malcolm Sykes/Alan Pleasant
4	3R's Mister Cross Your T's	Fred Kampo	Fred Kampo/Ray Voigt
5 Rough Cut Sugar	Hank Culp	Elizabeth Dixon
6	Dr. Nicks No Da of Maggie Creek	George Fiebelkorn	George Fiebelkorn
7	LUCY'S DOUBLE DARE YA DOLLY	Lucy McHenry	Jim Elam
8	Low Down Dirty Trick	Lee Elam	Mike McDaniel/Lee Elam
9	Lady of Bridgeway	Tom and Stephanie Disharoon	Kristen Hoffman
10	Field Of Dreams Range Finder	Brad & Patty LaFave	Ray Voigt/Pat Burns
11	Swift Creeks Sonic Boom	Charles Mezera	Chuck Mezera/Jim Elam
12	Lake Country's Southern Belle JH	John Marinelli	Jim Elam
13	Field of Dreams Ranger's Jesse James	Monte French	Alan Pleasant/Malcolm Sykes
14	Rise and Shine 111	William Earley	Elizabeth Dixon
15	Fowlmouth's Hot Buns On Fire	Scott Bass	Scott Bass




Derby finished with first series. All but one dog called back to second series. Not exactly sure of which dog is not back, but I think it is #4.


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

Go boomer!


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

All dogs from second series called back to third series. They have 14 dogs going to the water.


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Callbacks in derby to fourth series, 

2, 3,5, 6,7, 13,14, 15
Total 8 dogs. Fourth series will start in morning.


----------



## Mike McDaniel (Apr 9, 2011)

Open call backs to the land blind 1,2,10,12,15,16,18,20,23,32,33,35,39,42,45,47,51,52,55,60,61,63


----------



## Mike McDaniel (Apr 9, 2011)

Derby Results
1st place # 3 Tonka H-Alan Pleasant
2nd place # 6 Megan H-George Fiebelkorn
3rd place #13 Jesse H-Alan Pleasant
4th place #14 Ri H-William Earley


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go George and Megan!!! Woohoo!


----------



## Marthacole (May 23, 2009)

congratulations, George and Megan! this sets the tone for a great derby career!!

P.S. Tazer and Chase took 3rd and RJ respectively in the Q at Maryland!!


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Congrats, George!


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Yeah Megan and George. Great job.

Mary Beth


----------



## mlopez (Jul 22, 2011)

Anyone have updates on the callbacks?


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Open

First #2 jet. Ray voight
Second #12 Bart. Alan pleasants
Third #23 roxie. Ray voight
Fourth#47 hawk. Alan pleasants
Rj. #16 curry. Ray voight

No jams


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Amateur? Thanks!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Becky Mills said:


> Way to go George and Megan!!! Woohoo!


Second that!!  Congratulations! Dr. Nicks No Da of Maggie Creek, "Megan"..and George!

Also, Congratulations to...3rd in the Q..."Stanley" pup...

Gentleman Hunter of Beggars Creek at Briarwood ** ...  


Judy


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

Way to go Jet! He is one special animal.


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Results Posted on EE


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

I would like to thank everyone who helped make the trial a success, including the judges, workers, and contestants. A special thanks goes to Steve Ferguson for letting us use his spectacular grounds. The derby and the AM ran in his newest area, with the judges setting up some nice, but hard, tests. We had beautiful weather, good tests, and a lot of good dog work. Congratulations to everyone who finished. It is a big accomplishment in any field trial. See you in the Spring at the VRB!

Regards,

Steve Bireley
Blue Ridge Retriever Club


----------



## BowmanLake (May 17, 2009)

Nice job George on handling Megan for a red ribbon!
junior member of the Tallahassee Geriatric Training Group


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Big Congrats to Mr. Fred Kampo for that 2nd with Spot in the AM. This made Spot an AFC.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

BowmanLake said:


> Nice job George on handling Megan for a red ribbon!
> junior member of the Tallahassee Geriatric Training Group


I had no idea that ....Geriatric Training Groups...were an option!! ..might Google for one in Maine..LOL

Judy


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

earswlove said:


> Big Congrats to Mr. Fred Kampo for that 2nd with Spot in the AM. This made Spot an AFC.


I think that means Spot gets his gold watch! Good Boy Spot!


----------

